# Message au démarrage d'OOo. 3



## Maxenceul (22 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai le message suivant au démarrage :

_Une autre instance de OpenOffice.org a accès à vos paramètres personnels ou les bloque. 
Un accès simultané peut provoquer des incohérences dans vos paramètres personnels. Avant de continuer, assurez-vous que l'utilisateur 'Noel' quitte bien OpenOffice.org sur l'hôte 'newhost,home'. 
Êtes-vous sûr de vouloir continuer? _

Pourtant, j'ai bien mis à la corbeille la précédente version qui fonctionnait sous  X11. je suis le seul utilisateur.
J'ai aussi refait l'installation mais sans succès. Je ne comprends pas la cause du problème.

iMac G3 500 - Mac OS 10.4.11


----------



## ericb2 (26 Décembre 2008)

1) Il se peut qu'un binaire dont on a perdu le contrôle (après un crash, par exemple) continue d'exister.

Pour vraiment s'en débarrasser, ouvrir un Terminal (qui se trouve dans le dossier Applications , dans le dossier Utilitaires

Double cliquer sur Terminal, et entrer les deux commandes (chacune suivie de l'appui sur la touche "Entrée":

*killall -9 soffice.bin
*
même chose ensuite, avec :

*killall -9 soffice
*
Doit suffire a terminer l'un et/ou l'autre si jamais il restait une instance : redémarrer OpenOffice.org pour savoir ...

.. et si cela ne suffit pas :

2) les préférences utilisateurs se trouvent dans 

*~/Library/Application SupportOpenOffice.org  *  <= renommer ce dossier et réessayer

Sinon, il me faudrait un accès sur la machine, mais je serais très étonné que ce que j'ai indiqué plus haut ne marche pas (si les instructions sont exécutées correctement) 

-- 
q&#596;&#7433;&#633;&#601;


----------

